
Transgender Cyclist Wins Female Cycling World Championship - mudil
https://www.nationalreview.com/news/transgender-cyclist-wins-female-cycling-world-championship-claims-only-objections-come-from-losers/
======
Bostonian
"Transgender rights" in sports are inconsistent with having separate sports
competitions for males and females. In Connecticut, girls' track events are
being won by "transgender girls".

